# starter rope



## bedlam (Jul 19, 2006)

Does anyone have any good sites to purchase pull rope . such as a number 4 ?
Thanks Al


----------



## rake60 (Oct 13, 2005)

There are several eBay! 







stores selling bulk starter rope in all sizes.
Here's a link to Castro's store.
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/100-BRAID-STARTER-ROPE-4-CHAINSAW-TRIMMER_W0QQcmdZViewItemQQcategoryZ46092QQihZ002QQitemZ4566302115QQrdZ1QQsspagenameZWD1V

Rick


----------

